# Matt Stutzman "The Armless Archer" visits the Doinker factory!



## Robin Hall (Dec 8, 2005)

Matthew Stutzman " The Armless Archer " visited the Doinker factory last week so we could get him set up with a new stabilizer system before heading to the Para-Olympic qualifier at the Olympic Center in Chula Vista. This was to be the first time Matt had ever shot in a tournament like this but let me tell you with they way he shot this is definitely not going to be the last.
Matt was at the factory working with us for a few days on his new Free style set up and he even helped us build some stabilizer which we were all blown out of our minds how he was able to stand side by side our production team and with only his feet build a stabilizer from top to bottom just as good as the guys with arms......Matt is truly not only an up and coming amazing archer but a truly amazing person and is one of the funniest guys you will ever meet!
Matt has only been competing since January 2010 and has come a long way in such a short time. He is planning on attending another USAT/Para Qualifier later this month in Florida and you will be able to meet him in person At the World Archery Festival in Las Vegas next year. If you would like to know about Matt and see some of his videos of him in action stop by his website www.inspirationalarcher.com to be truly inspired by this amazing person!


----------



## apache64D (Aug 30, 2010)

amazing!


----------



## asa1485 (Jan 16, 2008)

I have seen him in several videos. The guy gives a new meaning to the phraze "Never let anything stand in your way". Way to go Matt.


----------



## Bow Me (Sep 30, 2010)

Incredible!!


----------



## inspirarcher (Aug 13, 2010)

hello this is matt from team stutzman i like to say thanks to doinker for setting me up with my freestyle stabalizer setup its sweet. thanks for the great time and we will see you guys soon. if you need a foot just let me know.


----------



## STUDENT-ARCHER (Jun 26, 2009)

Matt, Great to see your story, and you getting some help in your quest. Best of luck in all your competitions!


----------



## empaint3 (Jul 3, 2008)

inspirarcher said:


> if you need a foot just let me know.


Oh how I love the humor!

You are an outstanding person, Matt. I had the pleasure of watching you shoot in Louisville this past spring. Keep up the good work and try to save a spot on the Para team for me!!


----------



## jwshooter11 (Aug 18, 2006)

Met Matt at Vegas! What a great guy to shoot with!


----------



## asa1485 (Jan 16, 2008)

Congrats on the setup. I know you will like it. They go the extra mile to help out.


----------



## tjb50cal (Jul 5, 2010)

:thumbs_up:RockOn::icon_salut::77::set1_applaud:


----------



## inspirarcher (Aug 13, 2010)

yes they do super nice people


----------



## oct71 (Sep 26, 2008)

WOW! great story and thank you for putting it on here. Matt, good luck in your upcoming tournaments.


----------

